# gameloft games



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyway to get these working? They download fine but game itself won't download game file says device not supported or something.

HD+ and lets golf 3 are the ones I've tried


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

use root explorer and change the build.prop


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

What needs to be changed? i assume device info any certain device to use?


----------



## halyoder (Oct 16, 2011)

I would like to know this too


----------



## Funkybrunk (Jun 8, 2011)

ro.product.model=Droid X

Works for me.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

"Funkybrunk said:


> ro.product.model=Droid X
> 
> Works for me.


Still says device not supported.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

ugh! Was going to try this but......will this screw up anything with cm? I have build.prop copied out for backup but haven't mounted read/write yet to change it. Thanks


----------



## aTTila (Oct 13, 2011)

I can confirm this works but had to change both 'ro.product.model' and 'ro.product.manufacturer' to, for example, the following:

ro.product.model=Nexus S

ro.product.manufacturer=samsung

Hope this works for you.


----------

